# Krug Baumen



## philwalfc (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi there. I have read about these Krug Baumen watches. I know they are not top quality, but for the money paid they are a decent looking watch. I have a Lapmaster. Does anyone know where to get some strap screws please.

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think we will all be honest with our replies, but you might not like them...

Whatever you spent on your KB Im afraid you could of got a much better watch for your cash....

But if it was that specific style you wanted then you got the watch you wanted....

The KBs are a very cheap product marketed well..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

philwalfc said:


> Hi there. I have read about these Krug Baumen watches. I know they are not top quality, but for the money paid they are a decent looking watch. I have a Lapmaster. Does anyone know where to get some strap screws please.
> 
> Thanks


"Strap screws for a Lapmaster"


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I had never heard of Krug Baumann until I met a guy in my office who has three of them. I asked on another forum about them......


----------



## philwalfc (Nov 24, 2007)

I think they look alright for twenty quid. I ahd read about these watches before I got this one. Thanks for the info though.

I was just wondering if you could buy strap screws.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

philwalfc said:


> I think they look alright for twenty quid. I ahd read about these watches before I got this one. Thanks for the info though.
> 
> I was just wondering if you could buy strap screws.


Hi,

I am not sure what you mean by strap screws never had a strap with screws in it but if you go to the RLT watch site link at top of screen there is a parts section. There are other places however is is not really on to post links on this site.


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

looking at the image on the website it looks like it is on a bracelet rather than a strap

maybe if you take it to somewhere that does repairs they might have screws the correct size


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The last time I tried to change a bracelet screw on a similar brand the threads in the bracelet disintergrated, the metal was really poor quality and just couldn't take the screws being removed. I ended up using thread lock and oversized screws and forcing them in place.

You'd be better off bying a decent s/s replacement imho.


----------



## philwalfc (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions Guys.


----------

